# Speed Stacks Timer - is this a "Generation 2"?



## MichaelErskine (Oct 12, 2008)

Whilst mooching around the shops yesterday I came across a Speed Stacks set in a toy store that was half price. I'm pretty sure that it was this glow-in-the-dark set with a timer included. Now, is this the timer that people recommend? I see from the WCA regulations that... 


> 8a7) The Stackmat timer (at least Generation 2) must be used for time measurement.


So is this set likely to have a Generation 2 timer?: http://www.speedstacks.com/store/glowStackPack.php


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 12, 2008)

I am no expert. But I believe this is the correct timer, however it doesn't have a data port, so it can't connect to a display or your computer. I could be wrong though so I'd wait for someone else to answer.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I don't think its "Generation 2" because I'm pretty sure Generation 2 just means it has a data port, no other differences, so I believe that is Generation 1.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 12, 2008)

In competitions, timers that have data ports must be used because they will attach to competition timer displays (no one will be able to see the times). For practicing, any Speed Stacks timer will suffice.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 12, 2008)

Generation 1: http://www.speedstacks.com/Assets/contests/stackmat_wo.jpg

Generation 2: http://www.zillion.co.nz/utils/get-image.php?AuctionImageID=330880&ImageType=5

Your's is a Generation 2 timer.


----------



## shelley (Oct 12, 2008)

Generation 1 is completely different. If you started cubing after 2005 it's likely you've never even seen a Generation 1 in use.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah, thanks all for the info -- so it's a Generation 2 timer but unlikely to have a data port (according to http://www.speedstacks.com/store/us/Timer.php). I'd want one with a data port as I'm a bit of a geek


----------



## blade740 (Oct 13, 2008)

shelley said:


> Generation 1 is completely different. If you started cubing after 2005 it's likely you've never even seen a Generation 1 in use.



Not true, they were still using a few at caltech in late 2007.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Oct 13, 2008)

Any better pictures of the Generation 1? I'd be interested in seeing one that isn't like 50x50 pixels.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 13, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> Any better pictures of the Generation 1? I'd be interested in seeing one that isn't like 50x50 pixels.



IN ACTION!!!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 13, 2008)

Was that a +2? 
I have a DVD that comes with the Speed Stacks, they're using the Generation 1 timers.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol... I've never seen a Generation 1 timer...
Its so 'Unstylish'!


----------

